# Solved: sending ringtone from Samsung Galaxy to Nokia x302 mobile phone



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you help please? Both phones have Bluetooth and i have Bluetooth turned on both phones. I have paired both phones. The phones connect but on the receiving phone it disconnects immediately, showing disconnected and the identification number of the sending phone. Any clues?


----------

